# EMP proofed tools



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

A few days ago I made a joke about EMP proofing my chain saw by getting an old style buck saw, now here is the place where that strange Twilight zone music starts playing in the back ground... you see, I posted it in here and never said a word to anybody I know, it was sort of a joke. Today out of the blue, I got an e mail from a buddy up in Montana, he sent me this web site... really blew me away... I just now went thru it and I swear I had been thinking for two days about maybe looking for some of the old style tools for working with timber..

Crosscut Saw Company

How strange is this ? I looked thru the site and there is a ton of items there I want, even now when using my chain saw, I've never heard of the outfit so take it for what it's worth.

HB


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll have to spend some time looking through that site. Some of the items that I see there remind me of the tools that I can purchase locally here at Lee Valley Tools.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CdnMtlHd said:


> I'll have to spend some time looking through that site. Some of the items that I see there remind me of the tools that I can purchase locally here at Lee Valley Tools.


Yea I intend to look around more before paying the shipping if not higher prices but it sure was funny looking at it, reminds me of my youth when you saw that stuff everywhere.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Check Ebay for crosscut saws. They have some pretty good deals on used stuff. I did bookmark the site for saw parts such as handles. etc. We got ours at second hand stores in the area. Most needed a good cleaning up and sharpened but they worked fine.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I spent a lot of Sat. mornings last year going to auctions. If you can find a farm auction in your area, they are a great resource for old, well made, durable hand tools. I picked up several cross-cut saws, both 2 man and 1 man as well as a few push-type plows and cultivators. I didn't pay more than $20 for any single item. If fuel becomes hard to get or too expensive to buy, or the dreaded EMP strikes, I'll still be able to garden and cut firewood. 

Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!

Type in your zip and find auctions in your area.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I spent a lot of Sat. mornings last year going to auctions. If you can find a farm auction in your area, they are a great resource for old, well made, durable hand tools. I picked up several cross-cut saws, both 2 man and 1 man as well as a few push-type plows and cultivators. I didn't pay more than $20 for any single item. If fuel becomes hard to get or too expensive to buy, or the dreaded EMP strikes, I'll still be able to garden and cut firewood.
> 
> Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!
> 
> Type in your zip and find auctions in your area.


Awesome Uncle Joe! Thanks for the link ... boy is my hubby in trouble now, I love auctions.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't tell him where you got the idea. I'm close enough to you that he may come looking for me. eep:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Don't tell him where you got the idea. I'm close enough to you that he may come looking for me. eep:


LOL ... I will keep that in mind.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

another hand tool link

Skidding and Lifting Tongs


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> A few days ago I made a joke about EMP proofing my chain saw by getting an old style buck saw, now here is the place where that strange Twilight zone music starts playing in the back ground... you see, I posted it in here and never said a word to anybody I know, it was sort of a joke. Today out of the blue, I got an e mail from a buddy up in Montana, he sent me this web site... really blew me away... I just now went thru it and I swear I had been thinking for two days about maybe looking for some of the old style tools for working with timber..
> 
> Crosscut Saw Company
> 
> ...


Going back on your original quip about emp proofing your tools: It actually isnt all that funny... Older magneto based gas motors are safe. No solid state nonsense. Enter transistorized ignitions and oil injected 2 cycle engines... look out... EMP will only mess up solid state devices, transistors low voltage diodes, integrated circuits... pretty much all newer 2 cycle engines use solidstate components in the ignition... even most of our small 4 cycle motors do too... check out your equipment NOW... if you are already equipped get service manuals and spare components, makesure the are placed in ESD safe foam packing and SEALED in copperfoil packaging that is soldered closed. Dont rely on esd envelopes there is a major difference between static protection and a faraday cage. ( I have worked professionally within commercial faraday cages in the past).


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

BTW... HB I'm sending YOU the bill for the divorce atty... The old lady is PISSED, because I want to order one of everything!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Traditioanal Woodworker is were I got my saws. Invested heavy on the wood cutting equipment. I was always seeing folks talk about using wood heat and mentioning nothing about cutting the wood.
Just went and got 3 more axe handles yesterday.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/products.asp?dept=308


----------

